# Select Status/Lounge Coupons?



## Oreius (Jan 20, 2021)

Last summer, Amtrak upgraded me to the Select tier, and I received two coupons for ClubAcela. Though I spent a LOT with my AGR World MasterCard, I did not renew Select status. It expires on 2/28/21. Any chance Amtrak might “extend” that? I want to show my parents ClubAcela, so they can experience what it is like to be Snoopy—going First-Class and seeing the VIP Lounge. I have 2 trips planned in February and October in Sleeper class. Any insights?


----------



## glensfallsse (Aug 31, 2022)

I recently got an email stating I was bumped up to Select status. It said I would get 2 upgrade coupons, 2 discount coupons and 2 free lounge passes. The upgrade/discount coupons are in my account, but there are no lounge upgrades. I called and was told the new status starts with the new year, which doesn't sound right, since the discount coupons are already in. Anyone know the answer?

Also, that email said there was a phone number Select members could use for reservations and whatnot, but I have somehow lost the email. Does anyone know what that number is?


----------



## trimetbusfan (Aug 31, 2022)

glensfallsse said:


> I recently got an email stating I was bumped up to Select status. It said I would get 2 upgrade coupons, 2 discount coupons and 2 free lounge passes. The upgrade/discount coupons are in my account, but there are no lounge upgrades. I called and was told the new status starts with the new year, which doesn't sound right, since the discount coupons are already in. Anyone know the answer?
> 
> Also, that email said there was a phone number Select members could use for reservations and whatnot, but I have somehow lost the email. Does anyone know what that number is?


The lounge passes are usually sent by mail. Allow several weeks for those tjo shop. I think eventually they are trying to do digital lounge passes but not yet.


----------

